
New York Public Library opens grandest Wi-Fi environment - CalmQuiet
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/07/wi-fi-goes-elegant-in-new-york.html
======
paulodeon
When in London, visit the British Library in Kings Cross. Free wi-fi, desks
with built in sockets, pretty inspiring environs. There are a limited number
of seats though, so get there early!

------
edw519
This is a fantastic room. It's hard _not_ to be creative there.

Since I rarely travel with electronics, I use the New York Public Library for
internet access when I'm there. All you have to do is get a library card. Not
sure why I'd need wifi.

